# Please help



## philias fog (Sep 6, 2006)

anyone have photos of perfect time to pick bud


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome, if you go to the harvesting section there are MANY posts on how to know when it is time.   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938  that should help


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 7, 2006)

have you got a scope?  you go by the cloudiness of the trichs

like seen here


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

*Welcome to MP. Hope to see ya around the forum. Enjoy.  *


----------

